# Altec Bucket Truck



## MDShunk

All of my bucket trucks have always been Altec. Never had one flooded, though. Is your bed concrete filled? I'm not sure how tall yours is, but some don't have outriggers because they add super-duper rear suspension. Some don't need outriggers because they concrete ballast the bed. Some have outriggers because concrete ballasting or beefing up the suspension won't work. If yours has concrete, my only worry is that the compartment the concrete is in (between diamond plate bed and frame rails) may also have water in it, and may rust out quickly.


----------



## drsparky

I would not touch a flooded salvage title bucket truck for any price.


----------



## Zog

What class truck is it? Did you do insulation testing prior to purchase?ANSI A92.2 would be something to look at.


----------



## rivermanchris

The bed does not have concrete or outriggers, so it must have the beefed up suspension. The truck was bought new by a major utility company in our state. I am an electrical contractor, not a utility contractor. I plan to use this truck to do 120/240 volt work, light fixtures, change lightbulbs etc. I have an Altec factory about 60 miles from me. I plan to let them service the bed and train us on its operation. I believe the bed has around a 35' working height. Water got up about half way on the bed, not over the boom or bucket. I understand it is a gamble, but its a new truck that had unfortunate luck of sitting in a parking lot that experienced a flash flood. If I can't get the truck going I will have the bed moved to another truck. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## chew

My 2 cents. Change all the fluids of course, then rust protect the bajesus out of it. Grease, oil and undercoat everything.


----------



## Pete H

I worked in the heavy equipment industry for 11 years. If the unit was flooded with saltwater, it can be nasty. All wiring and electrical devices will rust BAD and need replacement. If it was fresh water, not so bad. I think you did well if the price was right.


----------



## rivermanchris

Pete Holschuh said:


> I worked in the heavy equipment industry for 11 years. If the unit was flooded with saltwater, it can be nasty. All wiring and electrical devices will rust BAD and need replacement. If it was fresh water, not so bad. I think you did well if the price was right.


It was fresh water, found a wrecked truck and replaced all the electronic parts, put a new ford transmission in it, got alltec to check out the bed, truck is doing great. It had 1100 miles when it was in the flood so everything was like new,it had just been in a flash flood along with 5 other bucket trucks just like it. I got in it for about $.35 on the dollar. I am very pleased.


----------

